# Show Your Fridge!!! :) (Yet another pic thread!)



## AnnMarie (May 30, 2007)

Okay, I had this idea about posting the outside (magnets and such) and inside of our refrigerators. I figure you can post more than once becasue they go from empty to full to yummy to overly healthy, etc. 

I will post mine later, but just wanted to plant a photographic seed and see if it grows!


----------



## jamie (May 30, 2007)

Great minds and all...in bed the other night I started wondering what other people's fridges looked like. (not as kinky as it sounds, I am a terrible insomniac and tend to think about eating a lot  )


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2007)

Might take a number of posts... Here is my basement chest freezer. I think it needs a defrosting. 

View attachment chest_closed.jpg


View attachment chest_open.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2007)

The garage fridge. Gotta have a place to keep the drinks cold.  

View attachment garage_closed.jpg


View attachment garage_open.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (May 30, 2007)

And.. the kitchen fridge.  

View attachment kitchen_closed.jpg


View attachment kitchen_open.jpg


----------



## Pookie (May 31, 2007)

Hmmm.... as I said on the other thread, my fridge is currently in the state of a Fight Club quote...."A house full of condiments and no food... how embarrassing."


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

We have a very boring fridge, lol.

On the outside it is magnetic poetry and a conversions chart of Fahrenheit vs Celsius for cooking, lol.

On the inside...mostly eggs and apples....in the freezer it is meat, ice and veg with a box of Ice Lollies (popcicles)


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And.. the kitchen fridge.



So... its sixteen of a family you have?


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

wow fuzzy!!!! Having the munchies is never a problem at your house I imagine, lol. If I'm hungry it's bananas or tomatoes, lol. Can I come over


----------



## Emma (May 31, 2007)

Ok this is pretty shameful. lol Me and Nik don't tend to buy a lot of food. hehe. So here's the inside of our fridge (it was shopping day two days ago)


----------



## Michelle (May 31, 2007)

AnnMarie, you always come up with such good ideas for threads. Not only is it fun to see other peoples fridges, looking at my photos have given me some good ideas. Way to go

Tell the truth BBSSBBW and Pookie - are your fridges REALLY that neat and well organized or did you spruce them up for the pictures?  Fuzzys a guy  I assume he didnt change anything around.

If I organized my fridge, it'd look half empty, I think. Maybe that's why it's so disorganized and such a mess  gives me a feeling like I have lots of food around. Plus I have condiments that are literally years and years old that I need to get rid of and can't bring myself to throw out.

Look at the British fridges versus the American fridges. Theyre about half the size. And we wonder why Americans are so fat versus other countries? BBSSBBW  was the reduced size hard to get used to?

Okay, heres my unorganized, untouched fridge (I just went grocery shopping three days ago). Its sorta embarrassing, actually, how much food is in it. Theres a lot in there that should go in the trash -- I waste a lot of food because Im single and its difficult to get stuff eaten before it spoils. What's particulary strange about this is that, in most areas of life I'm very organized. Well, except for the fridge, the pantry cupboard (which includes tupperware) and the drawer in the kitchen that holds all my odd things like spatulas and stuff.

My kitchen is small and I couldnt back up far enough to get all the main part of it in one photo, so here are sections. 

First the main part of the freezer  yes folks, Ive gone back to liking Edys Chocolate-Chocolate Dibs  believe it or not, I bought those three days ago and theyre unopened (that's because I've been eating on the Edy's vanilla slow churned ice cream  ). And I've had the mint chocolate chip ice cream for about three months. It sucked and should be thrown out and I keep forgetting to do it on trash day. (There is only one mint chocolate chip ice cream and thats Breyers.) The freezer is the most unorganized of anything. I just throw stuff in there. Theres lots that should be thrown in the trash. It could use another shelf.









Heres the freezer door. What strikes me here is 1) the wasted space, and 2) I tend to put everything in either upside down or backwards.









This is the main part of the fridge. Ill bet if I organized it, Id have room for a lot more stuff. Theres quite a bit in there that needs to be tossed, too, especially on the top shelf.









This is the refrigerator door. This really got me to thinking. First of all, I have wanted to put all my salad dressings together but havent been able to. If I just lowered that one shelf, itd work. Duh. And I bought crescent rolls when I went shopping the other day and if I was more organized, I would have realized I already had some.







I love being on vacation and having the time to make posts like this. It's lottsa fun.


----------



## Michelle (May 31, 2007)

Emma - one thing to say about your fridge - it's very well organized! (you're gonna get skinny, girl)

Fuz, as usual, you made me laugh. You certainly won't run out of food, will you? Maybe you should send some Emma's way.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 31, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Tell the truth BBSSBBW and Pookie - are your fridges REALLY that neat and well organized or did you spruce them up for the pictures?  Fuzzys a guy  I assume he didnt change anything around.
> 
> Look at the British fridges versus the American fridges. Theyre about half the size. And we wonder why Americans are so fat versus other countries? BBSSBBW  was the reduced size hard to get used to?



No seriously, our fridge is always organised Mike is a neat freak and I'm the clean freak...it works out quite nice actually.

And as for getting used to it.....this is nice compared to the first fridge we had....which was the same size of fridge I had in my dorm at University. See Em's fridge? It was like that with one shelf as the freezer...it was a pain in the ass!!!

I do miss double door fridges with ice and water dispensers, but what can ya do?

The food options out here aren't as good either, lol. I look in your fridges and Im like yummmmmy. Food is also way more expensive here...so you tend to get by on less. I can definitely see how and why Americans are bigger cos here on top of crap expensive food, people walk every damn where! lol.


----------



## Pookie (May 31, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Tell the truth BBSSBBW and Pookie - are your fridges REALLY that neat and well organized or did you spruce them up for the pictures?  Fuzzys a guy  I assume he didnt change anything around.



yups it is usually that tidy, and there isnt really a lot of food, just sauce!!


----------



## Emma (May 31, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Emma - one thing to say about your fridge - it's very well organized! (you're gonna get skinny, girl)
> 
> Fuz, as usual, you made me laugh. You certainly won't run out of food, will you? Maybe you should send some Emma's way.



Haha, the cupboards and freezer are quite full. We don't tend to buy a lot of fresh food as we waste it. So we just have frozen meat and get it out the night before and serve it with some pasta or rice (and of course some sort of sauce, chilli last night and thai green curry tonight )

We also don't really tend to have breakfast or lunch and I reckon they're the things that fill up the fridge most.. (heh note my strawberry desert.. mmmmm nummy)


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 31, 2007)

just so's you know - we don't *keep* him in there


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

I love this thread, I am really having a great time looking at what people have in their fridges!! Ok here is my fridge. I :wubu: my fridge. It was a fantastic Ebay bargain not long ago after my last one died, and its huge for a British fridge, 6' 8" tall, it completely dwarfs my little kitchen. My dear friend Lorna refers to it as the sarcophagus. 
pic 1 = fridge. Fridge on top, freezer on bottom with three drawers, frost-free - no defrosting ever again, yahoo! pic 2- close up of magnets etc. My Wendoline has lost her head, but it'll turn up. pic 3 = inside fridge. By chance, my groceries were delivered this morning (I do it online) and my son put them away. Looks like he is getting better at it, not too messy! Nothing exciting really there. pic 4 = fridge door. Usual stuff... I didnt do a freezer pic as its pull out drawers and couldnt really take a proper photo. It has lots of frozen chicken breasts, other frozen meat, minced beef, burgers, ice cream, ice lollies, pizzas and corn on the cob in it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> just so's you know - we don't *keep* him in there



Awww so cute lol! I love cats' curiosity, they think everything is there expressly for their convenience/entertainment. I had a white cat called Casper, she was very friendly, your cat reminds me of her.


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 31, 2007)

I'm more than a little embarrassed to show mine..lol

Ruby..I'm coming over..because I love anyone that can go thru that many mushrooms..lol

I'm assuming they are mushrooms..they look like mushrooms


----------



## MisticalMisty (May 31, 2007)

Ok..here we go.

I guess mine is the normal, old school, freezer on top, fridge on bottom. It's brand new...so it's clean..lol.

We'll start with the outside view:

View attachment 20703



Next up, the freezer. Nothing but a lot of ice, a bag of chicken breasts..and some popsicles
View attachment 20700


This is where it really gets sad...the lunch meat should have gone in the trash a week ago..lol..the lemonade should have been poured down the sink..I'll get to it eventually
View attachment 20701


Finally, the door. Yeah..not much to see here folks..lol 
View attachment 20702


----------



## SamanthaNY (May 31, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I love this thread, I am really having a great time looking at what people have in their fridges!! Ok here is my fridge. I :wubu: my fridge. It was a fantastic Ebay bargain not long ago after my last one died, and its huge for a British fridge, 6' 8" tall, it completely dwarfs my little kitchen. My dear friend Lorna refers to it as the sarcophagus.
> pic 1 = fridge. Fridge on top, freezer on bottom with three drawers, frost-free - no defrosting ever again, yahoo! pic 2- close up of magnets etc. My Wendoline has lost her head, but it'll turn up. pic 3 = inside fridge. By chance, my groceries were delivered this morning (I do it online) and my son put them away. Looks like he is getting better at it, not too messy! Nothing exciting really there. pic 4 = fridge door. Usual stuff... I didnt do a freezer pic as its pull out drawers and couldnt really take a proper photo. It has lots of frozen chicken breasts, other frozen meat, minced beef, burgers, ice cream, ice lollies, pizzas and corn on the cob in it.



Holy Crow - that thing is Fridgezilla!

I have icebox envy now.


----------



## saucywench (May 31, 2007)

View attachment 20707

Heh.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

saucywench said:


> View attachment 20707
> 
> Heh.




oooh is that you Saucy? How CUTE!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> Holy Crow - that thing is Fridgezilla!
> 
> I have icebox envy now.




LOL @ fridgezilla! I love my fridge so much its actually pathetic , my old one had an ice monster that killed all the food that touched it, it was the size of mount everest and took four days to defrost when I disconnected it. Id swap fridges if your cat came with yours!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 31, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm more than a little embarrassed to show mine..lol
> 
> Ruby..I'm coming over..because I love anyone that can go thru that many mushrooms..lol
> 
> I'm assuming they are mushrooms..they look like mushrooms




LOL yes they're mushrooms. They shrink a lot, so I have to cook loads  . i think thats a kilo tub of mushrooms - about 2.2lbs. I like to fry them in a little butter and oil with salt then add cream, lemon juice and grainy mustard, to coat the mushrooms. Then serve on hot toast. SOO good! I make that same sauce for lots of things, potatoes, pork chops, it just goes so well with stuff. 

BTW, my fridge was WAY emptier than yours before my groceries were delivered, it was a happy coincidence! I think I had three lemons, milk and half a cucumber before!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 31, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> So... its sixteen of a family you have?



*laugh* Its the tradition of collecting applicances. We bought the chest freezer back when we had only a fridge with a very small freezer compartment. Then we upgraded to that side-by-side kitchen fridge. Then when a neighbor was preparing to move away, we bought their fridge to put in the garage (it was intended to be a place to thaw a frozen turkey, or to handle extra large baking pans prior to baking. Now it holds extra milk, soda, and hot sauce bottles)



BigBellySSBBW said:


> wow fuzzy!!!! Having the munchies is never a problem at your house I imagine, lol. If I'm hungry it's bananas or tomatoes, lol. Can I come over



Its my ingredient fetish. Must have all ingredients, on hand at all times, to make anything I'm currently craving.  I still wonder why I'm not a SSBHM.



Michelle said:


> Fuzzys a guy  I assume he didnt change anything around.



Caught me. I was the first one to post. If I had known it was okay to straighten things up...


----------



## AnnMarie (May 31, 2007)

Yay, I'm so glad people like this thread. I'm a nosy person by nature so it's fun to peek around in other people's fridges and cabinets .... The thread came to me when I was talking in the Everyday thread about how empty my fridge was. 

So here you go, exactly as I described it... only that kielbasa is gone. The only thing I had left in the house to cook, so it's now soup!



First up some of my magnets (I dig them, don't care if they're tacky to some) and then the inside and door. I forgot to snap the freezer, however I plan to revist this thread when I shop - and I encourage you all to do update pictures when your fridge is full or empty, or full of something weird, etc.  

View attachment P1020436.jpg


View attachment P1020437.jpg


View attachment P1020438.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm more than a little embarrassed to show mine..lol
> 
> Ruby..I'm coming over..because I love anyone that can go thru that many mushrooms..lol
> 
> I'm assuming they are mushrooms..they look like mushrooms




Look in my fridge, lol, see the empty blue container? That was mushrooms bought less than a week ago the look just like the ones Ruby has....I love mushrooms in EVERYTHING, lol, I even have got Mike to eat them and he hates them!!!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 1, 2007)

Ruby...I *LOVE* your fridge, and I also love your aqua cabinets...what a great kitchen!!

I'm kind of surprised by how much fruit everyone has...I'm not a big fruit fan, so subconciously think no one else eats it either...lol. 

I eat it occasionally, but do not buy it regularly, as I am really picky about things being at their peak, at that so rarely happens for me.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 1, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> Yay, I'm so glad people like this thread. I'm a nosy person by nature so it's fun to peek around in other people's fridges and cabinets .... The thread came to me when I was talking in the Everyday thread about how empty my fridge was.
> 
> So here you go, exactly as I described it... only that kielbasa is gone. The only thing I had left in the house to cook, so it's now soup!
> 
> ...



I love your magnets AnnMarie, they are so not tacky. Do you have the one with the little boy and girl that says "Jane loves Dick" ? I bought that for my sis Jane a few years ago, and I notice you have similar ones there! 



BigBellySSBBW said:


> Look in my fridge, lol, see the empty blue container? That was mushrooms bought less than a week ago the look just like the ones Ruby has....I love mushrooms in EVERYTHING, lol, I even have got Mike to eat them and he hates them!!!



LOL I noticed on second look that you had the same mushroom container, Tesco's Value *cough* mushrooms, lol. My son loves tinned fruit so half the stuff in my fridge is Tesco Value range  



lypeaches said:


> Ruby...I *LOVE* your fridge, and I also love your aqua cabinets...what a great kitchen!!
> 
> I'm kind of surprised by how much fruit everyone has...I'm not a big fruit fan, so subconciously think no one else eats it either...lol.
> 
> I eat it occasionally, but do not buy it regularly, as I am really picky about things being at their peak, at that so rarely happens for me.



Thankyou very much lypeaches! Actualy I cropped as much of my kitchen out as I could, as it iis not very nice and badly needs re-painted! The kitchen cabinets were wood effect laminate and I hated it so painted them all mint green after being told laminate doors can't be painted. Nine years (shame) later, they are still unchipped but Im sick of them. Im thinking maybe a nice pale pastel glossy pink next time! 

My son eats a LOT of fruit, he is 16 and an eating machine! I'll be lucky to get an apple from that lot. I much prefer vegetables anyway.


----------



## Emma (Jun 1, 2007)

Lol Katy you own a lot of ham.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 1, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Lol Katy you own a lot of ham.



LMAO I was doing my online shopping and i ordered two little packets. My son's router kept cutting my internet off and I thought the ham item hadn't gone through, so did it again. Hence, four packets! We'll be eating ham sandwiches for a week! Four packs of cans of tuna were on BOGOF (I see D & Mike got it too lol) so I have eight cans of tuna too, oh and seeded burger buns were on three packs of 12 for a pound. Actually.... I could open a tuna and ham seeded roll shop! That shopping IS for two weeks though, not a week!


----------



## lypeaches (Jun 1, 2007)

You can never have too much ham, in my opinion :eat2: 

Ruby, I think glossy pink would also be fabulous! I love paint!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 1, 2007)

I had trouble documentating my fridge. I'm almost as wide as my kitchen (it's a very narrow space much like a kitchen galley). I couldn't move back, so all I have are tight shots. I added my cabinets just because I can 







I like magnets. Cheeseball as they can be.







heart of darkness or enter the freezer.







the side door. I don't eat kraft mayo, I swear it isn't mine! I'm a hellman's gal. 






The main compartment. The bottom shelf is my boyfriend's. What is lurking down there? I don't want to know.










And the cabinets.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2007)

Hey! where'd you get the magnet with the clothing! 

WANT!!


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 1, 2007)

I bought it at some store in Vermont. I wish I remember who made them.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LMAO I was doing my online shopping and i ordered two little packets. My son's router kept cutting my internet off and I thought the ham item hadn't gone through, so did it again. Hence, four packets! We'll be eating ham sandwiches for a week! Four packs of cans of tuna were on BOGOF (I see D & Mike got it too lol) so I have eight cans of tuna too, oh and seeded burger buns were on three packs of 12 for a pound. Actually.... I could open a tuna and ham seeded roll shop! That shopping IS for two weeks though, not a week!




yeah I noticed we had some of the same stuff, lol, ham, shrooms, tuna, lol...we have good taste!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

lypeaches said:


> I'm kind of surprised by how much fruit everyone has...I'm not a big fruit fan, so subconciously think no one else eats it either...lol.
> 
> I eat it occasionally, but do not buy it regularly, as I am really picky about things being at their peak, at that so rarely happens for me.



Oh god, a day without fruit for me is a very odd day. I start out with strawberries and a banana on my bran flakes everyday.  Keeps me...um...normalised, shall we say? lol


-------------------------------

ohoh we are taking pics of cabnets now??? I shall have to get on the ball and show you how obsessed I am with canned tomatoes, lol, hurray for weird food habits!!!!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 1, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> LOL I noticed on second look that you had the same mushroom container, Tesco's Value *cough* mushrooms, lol. My son loves tinned fruit so half the stuff in my fridge is Tesco Value range




Tesco Value is the way to go, we also have a lot of Tesco Healthy Living stuff, lol, hella cheap!!! Being a poor newly-wed and all....food is hella expensive here!! I could get so much more for the money in the states, but ah well

I'm a label-whore, aka snob, except when it comes to food...I could careless what label my food wears as long as it tastes good, and so far Tesco brand rocks my world, lol.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 1, 2007)

MissToodles said:


> I bought it at some store in Vermont. I wish I remember who made them.



Balls. .


----------



## Emma (Jun 1, 2007)

We live off tesco brand too lol


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 1, 2007)

ok, here goes, but i promise i just went shopping and i'm trying to go a month without stepping into a grocery store, so hopefully i got enough food  and i forgot the outside, but all i have on it is the library hours and note tab 

View attachment IMG_0669.JPG


View attachment IMG_0670.JPG


View attachment IMG_0671.JPG


View attachment IMG_0672.JPG


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

Even after spending 155 dollars today...my fridge looks bare.

View attachment 20759


View attachment 20760


View attachment 20761


View attachment 20762



ETA: I'm craving orange juice and pickles..and no, it's not what you may think..LOL


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow! Where do you shop, Misty? Do you use coupons or go to more than one store to take advantage of their sales? Unless there's more than what you're showing here, you didn't get much for your money.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 1, 2007)

Suuurrreeeeee.

LOL


----------



## MissToodles (Jun 1, 2007)

I realize I need to clean my fridge a bit better. Oh well, hurray for the slobs of the world.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

Tina said:


> Wow! Where do you shop, Misty? Do you use coupons or go to more than one store to take advantage of their sales? Unless there's more than what you're showing here, you didn't get much for your money.



I shop at walmart...no..68 items..that's it.

Our sales tax is 9 cents on the dollar...and I bought some fruit....that's always expensive


----------



## Tina (Jun 1, 2007)

Dang, Misty, that's rough. Hopefully, you can find a way to stretch it.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 1, 2007)

Are we showing our pantries too?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Are we showing our pantries too?



sure..go ahead..lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 1, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> Are we showing our pantries too?



ohhhhh....

I thought you said panties.

Wrong thread


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 1, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> ohhhhh....
> 
> I thought you said panties.
> 
> Wrong thread



hee hee hee hee hee


----------



## Ivy (Jun 2, 2007)

alright, i'll play. i share a house with 2 other ladies, so not all this shit reflects my tastes in foodz.

the vodka, pierogies, cupcakes, miller high life and cake? those are totally mine. the rest is debatable. 

the front of the fridge is plastered in assorted pictures, cards, and most importantly part of the series of the dakota fanning for marc jacobs ads. my roommate and i love them more than anything, but we do not love miss fanning. whatever, they're amazing.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 2, 2007)

Cool fridge, did you paint it? I inherited an old rusty fridge about 20 yrs ago and spray painted it bubblegum pink, I loved it! Can I ask why you have cigarettes in the freezer... I hope Im not being really old by asking that :doh:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Cool fridge, did you paint it? I inherited an old rusty fridge about 20 yrs ago and spray painted it bubblegum pink, I loved it! Can I ask why you have cigarettes in the freezer... I hope Im not being really old by asking that :doh:



It probably came in black..you can get almost any color now in the US...trust me..I lusted over a purple fridge for like a year.

lol

Oh..and I think cigs in the fridge keeps them fresher!

OMG..nothing worse than someone smoking an old cigarette...YUCK


----------



## Ivy (Jun 2, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Cool fridge, did you paint it? I inherited an old rusty fridge about 20 yrs ago and spray painted it bubblegum pink, I loved it! Can I ask why you have cigarettes in the freezer... I hope Im not being really old by asking that :doh:



nah, it came in black! a bumblegum pink fridge?! that sounds toooo cuuuute! my roommate keeps them in the freezer to keep them fresh.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 2, 2007)

cnk2cav said:


> ok, here goes, but i promise i just went shopping and i'm trying to go a month without stepping into a grocery store, so hopefully i got enough food  and i forgot the outside, but all i have on it is the library hours and note tab




You scare me with how neatly you have your freezer doors packed......



</jealous>

I'm obsessive compulsive on the neatness stuff....... wow, please come show me how you organize food? (Yes, Im feeling as insane as I must sound right now )



The food addict is finding herself a bit fascinated with looking at everyone's food...... and I almost didn't look :doh:


@ Ivy- your refrigerator makes you seem so uber-cool


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jun 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @ Ivy- your refrigerator makes you seem so uber-cool



Ivy didn't need a refrigerator pic to seem uber cool. Already there. In spades. :wubu:


----------



## Pookie (Jun 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The food addict is finding herself a bit fascinated with looking at everyone's food...... and I almost didn't look :doh:



It is oddly fascinating isnt it!! I have NO clue as to why! I even imported this same topic to a toy collectors community I am Admin at!


----------



## cnk2cav (Jun 2, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You scare me with how neatly you have your freezer doors packed......



Sometimes i think I should be a pro organizer, it just makes the world so much better  i would love to teach you my dear, plus i see all the veggies in the door every time i open it to remind that i'm supposed to eat them


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 2, 2007)

AnnMarie - this is a GENIUS thread!

Ivy - I swear I would have known that was your fridge just from looking at the outside of it!

RubyRipples, CurvyEm and BBSSBBW - after a tightly fought contest Katie has just been declared the winner of the UK's first 'Fridge contents Bea would most like to eat right now' contest. Katie, put the mushrooms on, I'll be there in 20 minutes 

Tracey xx


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2007)

^^ thank you, thank you very much. 

I do love it, I have to say. 

I have more to add since I went shopping today. Fridge, freezer, cabinets and pantry are coming up!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2007)

Okay... I did a big shopping today, first time in about 2 months... and while I spent a LOT, and got quite a bit, there's still more needed (frozen, meat, etc). Some of it was cleaning stuff, paper towels, napkins, etc... 

Freezer and fridge. 

View attachment P1020444.jpg


View attachment P1020442.jpg


View attachment P1020443.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2007)

And the cabinets and pantry closet. 

View attachment P1020445.JPG


View attachment P1020446.jpg


View attachment P1020447.jpg


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 2, 2007)

Holy crap..that's a lot of Fluff!! lol


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 2, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Holy crap..that's a lot of Fluff!! lol



hahah... maybe that's the New England size...  

They have the small glass jar, but I hate the jar... the tub is way easier.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 3, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> hahah... maybe that's the New England size...
> 
> They have the small glass jar, but I hate the jar... the tub is way easier.



What do you do with it? lol..Do you cook with it or just eat it?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 3, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> What do you do with it? lol..Do you cook with it or just eat it?



Fluffernutters and hot cocoa. It takes a long time to go bad (it doesn't turn, it might just get a little hardish), so you can have the tub thing around for a while. I think I bought that in January, and it's about half full.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Finally got hubby to re-load our photo shop so I can post pics again! Yea! This is our fridge after our bi-monthly trip to Wal-Mart Supercenter! We love fridge magnets!  

~Punkin 

View attachment Our refrigerator, June 3, 2007.jpg


View attachment Open refrigerator, June 3, 2007.jpg


View attachment Refrigerator freezer contents, June 3, 2007.jpg


----------



## Pookie (Jun 3, 2007)

Something that has astounded me is the size of the milk bottles in the US peeps fridges! I have never seen such big bottles before


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Pookie said:


> Something that has astounded me is the size of the milk bottles in the US peeps fridges! I have never seen such big bottles before



Yup, we love our milk. The milk's for hubby and cats though. I'm lactose intolerant, so I drink soy milk.

~Punkin


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 3, 2007)

iI need my pictures resized :-(,,,,

I have a few.....

Any volunteers???


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 3, 2007)

k so here is my fridge and freezer before shopping...pretty empty for me... 

View attachment fridge 001resize.jpg


View attachment fridge 002resize.jpg


View attachment fridge 005resize.jpg


View attachment fridge 006resize.jpg


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 3, 2007)

and here is after shopping!!! 

This is my fridge,,,i put nothing else on the door of the fridge, and nothing in the freezer,,,,

There is my cabinet of food in the kitchen, and then the spilllover goes into the spare bedroom closet! 

View attachment fridge 007resize.jpg


View attachment fridge 008resize.jpg


View attachment fridge 010resize.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 3, 2007)

BigCutieViolet said:


> and here is after shopping!!!
> 
> This is my fridge,,,i put nothing else on the door of the fridge, and nothing in the freezer,,,,
> 
> There is my cabinet of food in the kitchen, and then the spilllover goes into the spare bedroom closet!



Oooh lots of goodies here, but Missy, where on earth is the.... 

View attachment 250px-Kraft_dinner.jpg


----------



## Missy9579 (Jun 3, 2007)

lol I have another cabinet that has all my boxed goods in. I didnt take a picture of it, because I didnt know how many I should post...

But we have a cabinet just for boxed Kraft, rice, boxed taters

We also have another mini fridge filled just with beer.....tehe


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 3, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Oooh lots of goodies here, but Missy, where on earth is the....



Damn, I've got to spread it around before I can rep ya, Ruby!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 3, 2007)

Everyones fridge looks so neat and tidy.... mine looks like a war zone.
I'll post pics of it soon and gross ya all out LOL


----------



## Ivy (Jun 4, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Ivy - I swear I would have known that was your fridge just from looking at the outside of it!


haha!!! that is too funny!!! 




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> @ Ivy- your refrigerator makes you seem so uber-cool



aww shucks, thank you! 




LoveBHMS said:


> Ivy didn't need a refrigerator pic to seem uber cool. Already there. In spades. :wubu:



aw shoo girl, you make me blushhhh


----------



## jamie (Jun 4, 2007)

Our refrigerator and cabinets are kind of funny to look at...I am diabetic and he is a vegetarian so there is a lot of meat and sugar-free stuff and then there are a lot of vegetarian items and rice in his part of the space.

First the fridge...then the cabinets. I am actually pretty uptight about having things go in their correct spot. There are a few thing stuck in somewhere when there is no room left on their allotted shelf, but for the most part everything in its own place. If not I feel like we waste money by buying the same things over and over again.

The fridge closed. We have David and Marilyn up there, but their clothes are still packed away somewhere. David is the drag-queen version of course. Marilyn just has Marilyn clothes. We have other magnets that his mother sends ..but they are partying with the clothes somewhere.






and opened: (the way it is situated and made is hard to get a good altogether shot...it is a side by side with a water dispenser and icemaker and that makes the doors and the inside of the freezer kind of bulky and narrow:





Close up of fridge - Lots of juices..mostly sugar-free with splenda, lots of milk..he only drinks organic, I drink so much, I would have to buy my own cow to make that economical, local eggs - v. good, cat food:





Fridge Door - we both have something that grosses the other out, his jar of marinated garlic stuff olives (bleh) and my jar of anchovies wrapped around capers (yum):





My favorite drawer - fruit, sugar free applesauce and sugar free greek yogurt:





Meet and cheese drawer - I always have bologna around...this is so full because he eats a lot of mexican and has lots of different cheeses and I eat a lot of string cheese for the protein:





The veggie drawer - mostly his stuff, some tomatoes and salad stuff for me:


----------



## jamie (Jun 4, 2007)

Then there is the freezer:







My shelf is all natural meat and waffles...and his is veggie entrees.
The ice cream shelf is shared...the sugar free Edy's bars...VERY GOOD...the Ben & Jerry's is actually still there from his mom's visit..the white container is a local ice cream shop it is Vanilla Honey Gelato and that is his...I think it is weird. I have whole wheat and gluten free waffles so if I am having a carby day I can have another option. It has been nice him going vegetarian. Since I like and need meat in my diet, I just buy frozen meat that is already portioned out and I can get it from places that sell humanely raised natural meat instead of just getting something cheap and fresh at the Kroger. 


And the freezer door - more vegetables, berries and quickie dinners...oh and a Suki:


----------



## jamie (Jun 4, 2007)

Finally the cabinets:

We have a wall of shelves in the new kitchen that I am completely in love with. Since they go the entire height of the wall...the lower ones are all within my reach (hallelujah) so it is easier to be organized. There are three sets and the last set is used for cleanine and kitty cat supplies.

The first set is the bread & cereal/grains and pastas/and snack cabinet:





The second set is the canned soup and sauces/canned vegetables and honey/and canned meat and fruit cabinet (Oh, and the sunflower butter - definitely his - I think it is weird):





The upper part of the second set of cabinets is his tea chest. He drinks 2 or 3 cups of tea a day...so that is mostly his area:


----------



## runningman (Jun 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I love this thread, I am really having a great time looking at what people have in their fridges!! Ok here is my fridge. I :wubu: my fridge. It was a fantastic Ebay bargain not long ago after my last one died, and its huge for a British fridge, 6' 8" tall, it completely dwarfs my little kitchen. My dear friend Lorna refers to it as the sarcophagus.
> pic 1 = fridge. Fridge on top, freezer on bottom with three drawers, frost-free - no defrosting ever again, yahoo! pic 2- close up of magnets etc. My Wendoline has lost her head, but it'll turn up. pic 3 = inside fridge. By chance, my groceries were delivered this morning (I do it online) and my son put them away. Looks like he is getting better at it, not too messy! Nothing exciting really there. pic 4 = fridge door. Usual stuff... I didnt do a freezer pic as its pull out drawers and couldnt really take a proper photo. It has lots of frozen chicken breasts, other frozen meat, minced beef, burgers, ice cream, ice lollies, pizzas and corn on the cob in it.



Who put that Malibu in there?


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2007)

I was all set to do this but my camera died so I'm afraid you're just getting the one picture.

Top shelf has lovely fresh rocket and big bunches of mint and coriander from a local ethnic food shop. Also some nice raspberries and pears.

Second shelf is beer, pate, tomatoes, mushrooms, seedless grapes and the big black bowl is full of potato salad (New potatoes in yogurt/creme fraiche and mayonnaise with chives and chopped raw onion)

Bottom shelf is a leg of roast lamb, butter and cheese, including a big block of dolcelatte blue cheese which is going into a salad tomorrow with the pears and lots of walnuts to serve with the cold lamb. Heaven!

Underneath that - Pepsi Max. My life support system...

Tracey xx 

View attachment Fridge.jpg


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 4, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I was all set to do this but my camera died so I'm afraid you're just getting the one picture.
> 
> Top shelf has lovely fresh rocket and big bunches of mint and coriander from a local ethnic food shop. Also some nice raspberries and pears.
> 
> ...


 
hmmm and what is that in the door?


----------



## BeaBea (Jun 4, 2007)

EvilPrincess said:


> hmmm and what is that in the door?



Thats Mama's medicine, you leave that be! 

Tracey xx


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jun 4, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> Thats Mama's medicine, you leave that be!
> 
> Tracey xx


 
<wink wink> Medicinal purposes only, I understand completely


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 4, 2007)

runningman said:


> Who put that Malibu in there?




Some hot Welsh guy I believe! :batting:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 4, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Some hot Welsh guy I believe! :batting:




Hot guy? where?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 4, 2007)

What is this? Pepsi Max?



BeaBea said:


> I was all set to do this but my camera died so I'm afraid you're just getting the one picture.
> 
> Top shelf has lovely fresh rocket and big bunches of mint and coriander from a local ethnic food shop. Also some nice raspberries and pears.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitchen first. Canvas organizers that were supposed to get labels but never did. It's really a matter of getting on tip-toe to remember.. ah yes.. that's where I put the cake mix. Handy shelf-space for the KitchenAid. 

View attachment kitchen_pantry.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Spices! Oversized containers in the door, and right-sized bottles in the cabinet. 

View attachment pantry_door.jpg


View attachment spices.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Basement storage. Dry goods (in #10 cans) on top, like dehydrated potato shreds, onions, dry milk, powdered eggs, cocoa mix, etc. Canned goods in the middle, (and Soda!), with buckets on bottom ( dry beans, wheat, flour, rice, oats, etc) Blue Totes (in the middle on the floor) hold pasta, pasta, and more pasta. 

View attachment storage_one.jpg


View attachment storage_two.jpg


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

And yeah, You did see what you thought you saw... here's a closeup.. 

View attachment cookies.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy, is that a bomb shelter? Looks like you have provisions for hundreds...to last for weeks.

I want to be in YOUR bomb shelter if I need to run (waddle?) for cover. 

Please?

p.s. I am SO frickin' impressed with your larder! OK, it isn't a larder, technically, but how could I not use that word here?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And yeah, You did see what you thought you saw... here's a closeup..




No WAY. I recognise your house... from the movie "Blast from the Past" with Christopher Walken and George of the Jungle in it. There is food there for 35years.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Fuzzy, is that a bomb shelter? Looks like you have provisions for hundreds...to last for weeks.
> 
> I want to be in YOUR bomb shelter if I need to run (waddle?) for cover.
> 
> ...



I do have my *King of the Foodees* title to protect.  I was worried y'all might think I'm some sort of deranged feeder.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> No WAY. I recognise your house... from the movie "Blast from the Past" with Christopher Walken and George of the Jungle in it. There is food there for 35years.



Not quite 35 years. But enough to last thru a layoff or job furlough.


----------



## prettyssbbw (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy,Will you and Mrs Fuzzy please adopt me?  :smitten:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 5, 2007)

*sigh*..I have never felt more pitiful than i do right now fuzzy


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Jeeebus Fuzzy!!! Are you LDS? lol...You have the ultimate food storage. I thought your fridges rocked, but your pantry, oh my god. You make our food supply look like crap, lol. The only thing we have in this house with sugar (apart from regular carbs) in is...well...sugar, lol it is sad really, I'm a disgrace to chocoholics everywhere.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy - Holy Crap!

Question for you - is this all Mr. Fuzzy or is Mrs. Fuzzy also a manic food shopper too?


----------



## Pookie (Jun 5, 2007)

RIGHT thats it... pretend-the-world-is-ending party in that food packed bomb shelter of Fuzzy's


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And yeah, You did see what you thought you saw... here's a closeup..


Ahhhh take me home with you PLEASEEEE


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2007)

AnnMarie said:


> And the cabinets and pantry closet.


are you by chance a peanut butter & fluff sandwich lover? my sister turned me on to those and lord I just wanna smush her face in some fluff!


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Jun 5, 2007)

BeaBea said:


> I was all set to do this but my camera died so I'm afraid you're just getting the one picture.
> 
> Top shelf has lovely fresh rocket and big bunches of mint and coriander from a local ethnic food shop. Also some nice raspberries and pears.
> 
> ...



_"big block of dolcelatte blue cheese which is going into a salad tomorrow with the pears and lots of walnuts to serve with the cold lamb. Heaven!"_

i wanna eat with you!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Michelle said:


> Fuzzy - Holy Crap!
> 
> Question for you - is this all Mr. Fuzzy or is Mrs. Fuzzy also a manic food shopper too?



I'm not sure how you'll take this, but I do all the grocery shopping, as well as the cooking.


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy I for one do not find your "food shelter" out of the ordinary. Growing up my mom made sure we had a stock pile like that as well. She even had a dozen of those 5 gallon buckets of wheat incase we "had" to make flour. (No we were not LDS) Still to this day I have stuffed cupboards, its just "the way it should be".


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Fuzzy I for one do not find your "food shelter" out of the ordinary. Growing up my mom made sure we had a stock pile like that as well. She even had a dozen of those 5 gallon buckets of wheat incase we "had" to make flour. (No we were not LDS) Still to this day I have stuffed cupboards, its just "the way it should be".




Well I made the LDS comment cos I was raised that way and it seemed like we had stock piles of the most RANDOM things, lol.

If I could afford it I would have a huge food storage, but being Newlyweds and all...we are living week to week on Tesco brand...wooohooo, lol.

ps-enjoy Boise for me, I miss it with all my heart!


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 5, 2007)

I just don't know what to say. I would sneak in to get that case of Do-Si-Does, Fuzzy would find me passed out in the hot tub surrounded by cookie crumbs. 

That is JUST not fair. I need to have a house someday that will have enough space for that level of provisions. Man, it's like a little grocery store!!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jun 5, 2007)

OMG that is crazy food. I cant even begin to imagine shopping for all that, its just way too much work.


----------



## Emma (Jun 5, 2007)

Decided to update with my fridge pix 

I'm a very hungry girl today and no food to speak of lololol


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 5, 2007)

Also color me impressed. I have always only had food on hand that was purchased with the intent on eating right away or if imperishable, over the upcoming couple of weeks. I can't imagine having so many options. 

Well, I can imagine. And it's making me food horny.

It's settled. Fuzzy's having Dimensions over for dinner.


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy, I'll be coming over for some Girl Scout Cookies a bit later. My little supply is loooong gone.
By the way, you and your wife's organizational skills are awesome! 

LDS or not, the stores in Utah have caselot sales every couple of months that very much encourage food storage. You'd be hard pressed not to find people with lots of food in the basement. (Most set up's aren't quite as nice as Fuzzy's. At least the ones I've been privy to see.) For instance, I don't even like tuna, but crap, I've got two cases of it in my basement storage. It was a bargain, and you know, if there was no edible meat left on the planet, you know I'd be down there scarfin' it up! We've also got tons of home canning down there -- tomatoes, apricots, peaches, spaghetti sauce, etc. (I can't take a picture of it right now, it's under construction and rather than being purty on a shelf, it's stacked on the floor. Oh, and you definitely don't want to see my fridge! Scary.)

I should add, too, you can even go to the LDS Cannery to stock up on sugar, flour, etc, all packed in gallon size cans. Or even get lingonberry jam -- well, pretty much anything that you can can --- and the prices are very inexpensive. 

All of the food storage in Utah is pretty impressive. It's good to know, you know, if the end of the world is upon us. A year after a nuclear blast, Utahns will still be fat and happy. All thanks to food storage.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 5, 2007)

It's common for LDS folks to stock up food...news to me. I'm curious what the belief behind it is...though I'm assuming it has something to do with endoftheworld stuff?

I grew up in a house where my mom went grocery shopping almost EVERY SINGLE DAY of the year. It was something she did I think because she wanted to, not because it was necessary. That added with very small storage space meant I never learned to "stock up".


----------



## Cat (Jun 5, 2007)

Yup, it's big-time encouraged to have at least a year's worth of food. Or so I've been told. I don't really think everyone has a year's worth, but they have a LOT.

I don't think it's really an "end of the world" thing, but rather just being prepared in general. The LDS church is very family-first oriented, and by being that way, you need provisions to survive, regardless of what may come at you. If you look at the history of the church, the members have survived many disasters and hardships to be here today. I think with that heritage, they encourage preparedness to survive into the future.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> It's common for LDS folks to stock up food...news to me. I'm curious what the belief behind it is...though I'm assuming it has something to do with endoftheworld stuff?
> 
> I grew up in a house where my mom went grocery shopping almost EVERY SINGLE DAY of the year. It was something she did I think because she wanted to, not because it was necessary. That added with very small storage space meant I never learned to "stock up".



The Food Storage thing has to do with preparedness for anything be it the coming of Christ, or a natural disaster. Thing boy scouts multiplied by 100, lol. It was part of the Church Welfare system to make sure everyone was educated on Food Storage and survival as well as feeding those members who were less fortunate. Boys had boy scouts and the young women had girls camp. There they got certified in starting fire with sticks, cooking over that fire and first aid, lol. There are some things I miss about being Mormon I guess, lol. Thoughts of food storage bring back fuzzy memories girls camp though....omg, I like showers too much!!


----------



## Butterbelly (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy...three words...OCD.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Fuzzy!

I'm hating on you right now........ 



</jealous>


----------



## Red (Jun 5, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Decided to update with my fridge pix
> 
> I'm a very hungry girl today and no food to speak of lololol



Woman, get yourself to the shops, a girl cannot live on salad cream alone!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, shock-n-awe, and general disbelief. 

And to tell the truth, I don't think I have enough.  Mind you, its a dynamic storage. We use what we buy, rotating fresh to the back. We grind some of the wheat and mix it half and half with the flour, I've been testing the beans to see if one overnight soak is enough, etc.

To answer the LDS questions, it is an example of self-sufficency. The brethern have couselled not only a year-suppy of food (and a month supply of drinking water), but have also suggested summer gardens and canning the harvest, 72-hour emergency kits (for those moments when you and your family must leave the area immediately), and the elimination of debt (paying off the mortgage early). 

The counsel is usually without explanation, we are left to ponder the true meanings. No storage would last end-of-the-world situations. But I have been laid off before. And the city drinking water supply has been compromised more than once, being a week or two before service was restored. And a toxic chemical spill from a derailed train would evacuate the area. And what if the Teamsters Union strikes. That's a lot of trucks that won't be shipping food for awhile, let alone an oil supply shortage if OPEC stops shipping.


----------



## Cat (Jun 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> And to tell the truth, I don't think I have enough.  Mind you, its a dynamic storage. We use what we buy, rotating fresh to the back.
> 
> *snip*, but have also suggested summer gardens and canning the harvest,



Fuzzy, How long do you think the current stockpile would last? I know it's pretty hard to tell exactly, but since you're in heavy rotation, you probably have a decent idea.

As for the canning/garden thing, I didn't know the church recommended it 'til now. I figured it was just something my hubby's family did and he was just carrying on the tradition. Oh, and now I know why he married me -- good canning genes. 

We have a HUGE garden -- well over 100 tomato plants, so come August/September if'n you need a boatload of tomatoes to can, Fuzzy, let me know. I preserve ton, but could never ever do 'em all.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2007)

Cat said:


> Fuzzy, How long do you think the current stockpile would last? I know it's pretty hard to tell exactly, but since you're in heavy rotation, you probably have a decent idea.
> 
> As for the canning/garden thing, I didn't know the church recommended it 'til now. I figured it was just something my hubby's family did and he was just carrying on the tradition. Oh, and now I know why he married me -- good canning genes.
> 
> We have a HUGE garden -- well over 100 tomato plants, so come August/September if'n you need a boatload of tomatoes to can, Fuzzy, let me know. I preserve ton, but could never ever do 'em all.



I have teenagers now, so I'm not exactly sure.. but I would guess I have a ten to twelve month supply. 

Tomatoes are a family favorite, but when it comes to growing them.. I have a black thumb.  I usually resort to buying a few pecks (romas mostly) to make spaghetti sauce, salsa, and can a few whole.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 6, 2007)

As a quick note before I steal the thread completely..  I'd like to can a few different things this year, like pickled jalapenos, hamburger relish, chowchow, hot veggies, sweet gerkins, chili sauce, ketchup, etc.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 6, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> As a quick note before I steal the thread completely..  I'd like to can a few different things this year, like pickled jalapenos, hamburger relish, chowchow, hot veggies, sweet gerkins, chili sauce, ketchup, etc.




You know what else cans well? Salsa...and it is HEAVEN!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 6, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Well I made the LDS comment cos I was raised that way and it seemed like we had stock piles of the most RANDOM things, lol.
> 
> If I could afford it I would have a huge food storage, but being Newlyweds and all...we are living week to week on Tesco brand...wooohooo, lol.
> 
> ps-enjoy Boise for me, I miss it with all my heart!



BigBelly I grew up in Pocatello where it is 99.9% LDS lol I do believe they had some impact on my mothers food shelter. Are you from the Boise area? Its damn hot over here in the "banana belt" of Idaho, but I will try and enjoy it as much as I possibly can  (by staying inside in the AC all damn summer)


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 6, 2007)

CurvyEm said:


> Decided to update with my fridge pix
> 
> I'm a very hungry girl today and no food to speak of lololol



That is sad! It would be impossible for me to let my fridge be so empty


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 6, 2007)

My messy old fridge


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2007)

This thrills my inner curious cat more than I can explain. 
With that, upon examining my fridge, I feel like going shopping again, though I last went on Friday night. I wish I had space to do what Fuzzy does! Wait till I get my own house... :eat1: This fridge might be slightly older than I am.

The outside:





Freezer:





Freezer door:





Main compartment top:





Main compartment bottom:





Main compartment door:


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jun 10, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> This thrills my inner curious cat more than I can explain.
> With that, upon examining my fridge, I feel like going shopping again, though I last went on Friday night. I wish I had space to do what Fuzzy does! Wait till I get my own house... :eat1: This fridge might be slightly older than I am.



I think you have the same fridge that I do! Though mine looks like it may be a bit older. They are indeed "old". Mine was left in the house when I bought it, still works so-so but I would really like a new one.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I think you have the same fridge that I do! They are indeed "old". Mine was left in the house when I bought it.



Ah ha ha ha! I was thinking that when I saw yours, and just now noticed the "ice service" tray that I removed because my ice tasted funny when it was exposed to the air in the freezer. lol Seriously, I expect this thing to go any day now.


----------



## Mary (Jun 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Freezer door:



This is the best thread ever - I have to post mine. But first, please please tell me more about your ice cream selection! Green & Black makes ice cream?? I LOVE their chocolate. And Reeds? Ginger flavor?? Tell me more!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm curious to know what election you're participating in that your vote is "Tasty". 



out.of.habit said:


> This fridge might be slightly older than I am.
> 
> The outside:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 11, 2007)

Mary said:


> This is the best thread ever - I have to post mine. But first, please please tell me more about your ice cream selection! Green & Black makes ice cream?? I LOVE their chocolate. And Reeds? Ginger flavor?? Tell me more!



Oh, I KNOW! Aren't those just great?! The Green and Black's ice cream is white chocolate and strawberry- I haven't tried it yet. I think they also make milk chocolate, dark chocolate, and strangely enough, vanilla. The Reed's ice cream (see also ginger brew on fridge door, lol) is my fella's. He loves nearly anything ginger. There is the regular ginger flavor (*really ginger*) and a green tea ginger flavor. One I really liked though was a Stonyfield dark chocolate ice cream. *swoon* All of these come from the co-op I go to in Ithaca, NY. There's a bunch of co-ops networked with this one, who I assume carries similar items...



Fuzzy said:


> I'm curious to know what election you're participating in that your vote is "Tasty".



Hee hee hee... I got that from a free sample of Kashi granola bars. That man was alleged to have promised to eat the box they came in if I didn't vote that they were tasty. lol


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh, I KNOW! Aren't those just great?! The Green and Black's ice cream is white chocolate and strawberry- I haven't tried it yet. I think they also make milk chocolate, dark chocolate, and strangely enough, vanilla. The Reed's ice cream (see also ginger brew on fridge door, lol) is my fella's. He loves nearly anything ginger. There is the regular ginger flavor (*really ginger*) and a green tea ginger flavor. One I really liked though was a Stonyfield dark chocolate ice cream. *swoon* All of these come from the co-op I go to in Ithaca, NY. There's a bunch of co-ops networked with this one, who I assume carries similar items...
> 
> 
> 
> Hee hee hee... I got that from a free sample of Kashi granola bars. That man was alleged to have promised to eat the box they came in if I didn't vote that they were tasty. lol



I TOTALLY spotted your Green & Blacks ice cream. I've had their chocolate ice cream and their chocolate orange ice cream. Both were FAN bloody TASTIC. The texture was wonderful too.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 11, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> I TOTALLY spotted your Green & Blacks ice cream. I've had their chocolate ice cream and their chocolate orange ice cream. Both were FAN bloody TASTIC. The texture was wonderful too.



Now I can't wait to try it! Look for me in the 'What are you EATING' thread tonight!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 11, 2007)

OOH, I love the flaxseed meal, earth balance butter, ginger brew, silk, etc, etc. I want to come over (and go grocery shopping with you guys).


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 11, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> OOH, I love the flaxseed meal, earth balance butter, ginger brew, silk, etc, etc. I want to come over (and go grocery shopping with you guys).



C'moooooooon over!  We'll take you shopping and come home and cook something lovely. I think you'd really like Ithaca, too.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 11, 2007)

My foodee status should be revoked. I was excited by the Vitamin Water!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> My foodee status should be revoked. I was excited by the Vitamin Water!



Oh, but it's so good!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 11, 2007)

out.of.habit said:


> Oh, but it's so good!



Kiwi Strawberry is my fave. Yours?



I see you buy the cases. I recognize the flavors!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 11, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Kiwi Strawberry is my fave. Yours?
> 
> 
> 
> I see you buy the cases. I recognize the flavors!



Ha ha ha! You're good! My favorite at the moment is XXX, which I believe is pomegranate, acai, and blueberry. It tastes just like red jello. Second best I think is the fruit punchy revive.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 11, 2007)

Good choice... xxx is my favorite!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 11, 2007)

I like xxx also. I grabbed an icy cold one from the case at the checkout of my supermarket (Wegmans) 2 wks ago and decided it was pretty damn good.

oops. we're hijacking!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 11, 2007)

No doubt, or else I"ll have to post pics of the real bomb shelter and my C-rations.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jun 11, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> No doubt, or else I"ll have to post pics of the real bomb shelter and my C-rations.



If anyone else had posted this I would think they were kidding.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 4, 2007)

i'm bored, so you must all now look at my fridge and summa my cupboards. it's picture heavy, sorry!!

first off...SOMEONE *cough*JOSH*cough* spilled some beans outta that casserole dish in the fridge and didn't thoroughly clean it up...

top shelf...casserole of baked beans, huge tub of cantaloupe that i keep full all summer, beer, and some lunchmeat.






second shelf,... cherries, carrots, grapes, butter and stuffs.





third shelf, MY FAVORITE! raspberries, cherries, there's peaches behind there, romaine, zucchini, yellow squash, more carrots, salad dressing in jars, and feta cheese.





first drawer...lots of hotdogs, my godbabies live on them, lunchmeat, asiago, some cheese.





second drawer...green peppers, more romaine, extra cheese and lunchmeat





third drawer...this one near freezes what's in it, so it's extra grapes (that's how i like them ), v8, and other fruit for me...peaches, plums, and i think some bing cherries.





fridge door...skim milk for my brother's protein shakes, beer, condiments, etc. 





top part of freezer door...you'll see lotsa vegetarian/vegan stuff, and frozen veggies.





bottom part of freezer door...





this is the bottom of the freezer, loads of frozen veggies and such, hot dogs and popsicles for the babies






more...


----------



## supersoup (Aug 4, 2007)

this is the rest of the freezer, more of the same!





soup cupboard...





cupboard of extra stuffs and things...





snack type cupboard. all kinds of crap in here, ha.





we have a freezer in the garage too, but it's too hot to go out there.


----------



## Tina (Aug 4, 2007)

Oooooh, you're a woman after my own heart, Soup. Our tastes are very similar, and particularly when it comes to the summer fruits, but all of it, really. Well, except for the broccoli. The only way I'll eat it is dipped in tempura and deep fried, with a good dipping sauce. Just can't eat it any other way after working with it when I was young. Come home with broccoli juice from head to toe, and smell it growing in the fields around you and it just has a way of killing a person's taste for it.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 4, 2007)

Soupy,

I want to raid your fridge! Such good stuff!!! Now I am craving cherries.


----------



## supersoup (Aug 4, 2007)

Tina said:


> Oooooh, you're a woman after my own heart, Soup. Our tastes are very similar, and particularly when it comes to the summer fruits, but all of it, really. Well, except for the broccoli. The only way I'll eat it is dipped in tempura and deep fried, with a good dipping sauce. Just can't eat it any other way after working with it when I was young. Come home with broccoli juice from head to toe, and smell it growing in the fields around you and it just has a way of killing a person's taste for it.


haha, i didn't really have it much when i was little, so i love it now! favorite way is raw and tossed with black pepper and balsamic vinegar! and yes...fruit is amazing. i could eat cantaloupe and raspberries until the end of time.



SoVerySoft said:


> Soupy,
> 
> I want to raid your fridge! Such good stuff!!! Now I am craving cherries.



come over, we'll make a spread and chow down!


----------



## Tina (Aug 5, 2007)

I like cauliflower, and the pepper and vinegar sounds good. I'll bet it would be good with cauliflower. I love it au gratin, too.

Any kind of berries I adore. 

Bought one of those big melon bowls at the store today, with watermelon, honeydew and cantaloupe. Also a bag of red grapes and a big bag of cherries. Cherries are probably my all-time favorite fruit, and think the season is winding down, unfortunately. It's always hard to see my favorite fruits go out of season.


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Soup, Now that's a well stocked pantry.  And Fridge.


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 5, 2007)

Here's mine. The pics on the front are of me, my hubby, my brothers, my kitty, and the puppy I grew up with (He died a couple years ago..) and ignore the calendar, I haven't changed it since July ... LOL)

Also, ignore the stained tile. When we moved in there was a huge fridge there instead of our smaller one, and apparently the lady that lived here before us (for like, 29 years) didn't clean under her fridge. Ever. And the light tile is stained. So we're replacing it shortly. I tried bleach, scrubbing, everything. Its .. nasty.  

View attachment fridgeoutsidesmall.jpg


View attachment freezersmall.jpg


View attachment freezerdoorsmall.jpg


View attachment fridgesmall.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 5, 2007)

Wow Soupy Im so jealous!! All that wonderful fruit! That would cost a fortune here!! Raspberries, blueberries and cherries in particulare are always very expensive here, its about $5 for a tiny one layer container of raspberries, more for blueberries. And lovely melon too, mmmmm!! I'm coming to visit!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 5, 2007)

Sunnie, what a tidy organised fridge! I never clean under my fridge. I have NO idea how I would move it to clean under it, they dont seem to come with wheels on here and it weighs a ton!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 5, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Wow Soupy Im so jealous!! All that wonderful fruit! That would cost a fortune here!! Raspberries, blueberries and cherries in particulare are always very expensive here, its about $5 for a tiny one layer container of raspberries, more for blueberries. And lovely melon too, mmmmm!! I'm coming to visit!



really??

each one of the plastic containers was 1.25 at the store, the blueberries and raspberries, and the cantaloupes were 2 for 3! yipes, what a jump!

oh, and yes please, COME OVER!


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 5, 2007)

Fuzzy said:


> I'm not sure how you'll take this, but I do all the grocery shopping, as well as the cooking.



Fuzzy, do you have any single brothers with the same hobbies?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Actually, I have three single brothers. A massage/phyiscal therapist, a physics grad student, and a art major (specializing in CompGraphics). Unfortunately, if it wasn't for Fast Food, these men would starve. When it comes to our family's gene pool, I got all the cooking/foodee genes.


----------



## CuteyChubb (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, after seeing your food pics, your fridges, freezers and pantries, Mrs. Fuzzy is one lucky lady!!!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 5, 2007)

I want to know how ya all keep your fridges so "orderly" mine always looks like a bomb exploded in there.

Soupy I am in awe of your fridge contents.


Sunnie I keep looking in amazement of how tidy your fridge is!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 5, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I want to know how ya all keep your fridges so "orderly" mine always looks like a bomb exploded in there.
> 
> Soupy I am in awe of your fridge contents.
> 
> ...



Yup, yup and yup! (notice there are no pics of my fridge!)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 5, 2007)

this is such a cool thread! I'm gonna have to take some pics of my fridge this week to contribute~!


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 6, 2007)

supersoup said:


> really??
> each one of the plastic containers was 1.25 at the store, the blueberries and raspberries, and the cantaloupes were 2 for 3! yipes, what a jump!



I'm with Ruby on the 'Fruit envy' I paid £4.99 (almost $10) for a pound of Strawberries last week. I also paid £3.99 ($8.00) for six peaches and they're still not ripe even five days later 

Tracey xx


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 6, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> I want to know how ya all keep your fridges so "orderly" mine always looks like a bomb exploded in there.
> 
> Soupy I am in awe of your fridge contents.
> 
> ...



hahaha.. Its new. We had it absolutely stockpiled, but when our old fridge broke, everything in it was.. questionable. So we just threw it out. In a couple of weeks it'll be stockpiled again and it won't be quite as tidy but it'll be organized. I hate digging for crap.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 6, 2007)




----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ella, I'm diggin your fridge. You have all sorts of yummy yogurt, fruit and stuff. 

Oh, and I'm stealing your watermelon. Just FYI.  I haven't had any good watermelon this year, I'm gonna get some at the store.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 9, 2007)

Am I the only one noticing how much healthy food is in these fridges? So much for the stereo-types about eating bon-bons all day....


----------



## sunnie1653 (Aug 9, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Am I the only one noticing how much healthy food is in these fridges? So much for the stereo-types about eating bon-bons all day....



Glad I'm not the only one who noticed.


----------



## BeaBea (Aug 10, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Am I the only one noticing how much healthy food is in these fridges? So much for the stereo-types about eating bon-bons all day....



But this is the 'Fridge' thread. Do you need me to start a separate 'Bon-Bon Cupboard' thread? We might need to warn Conrad though because mine alone is going to use some serious bandwidth 

Tracey xx


----------



## Pink (Aug 10, 2007)

Mine is semi-full right now. I have more in my big freezer but it's impossible to photograph. Lots of chicken,frozen veggies, and mini pizzas in there though.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 13, 2007)

Went shopping today

We'll start with the freezer: Nothing much to see here as you probably can notice..lol A bag of Tyson hormone free, individually wrapped chicken breasts and a bag of english muffins
View attachment 24782


Freezer door. I L-O-V-E this rice. It's a mushroom recipe and so good with some smoked sausage sliced and cooked in it
View attachment 24783


Fridge- Top shelf-I'm trying a new smoothie. I've gotta have a way to snack at school without actually eating in front of my kids. These smoothies have like 6 grams of protein and only 10 grams of carbs..so YAY! There's some light and fit yogurt..carb and sugar free or whatever..close. at least. A package of turkey breasts and behind them my new find, peeled garlic cloves..WOO HOO I just have to mince. There's a package of turkey smoked sausage behind that and some pancake mix from a few months ago

Middle shelf-Some jones sugar free green apple soda I bought months ago, low fat cottage cheese and part skim ricotta for a vegetable lasagne later this week. Canadian bacon, some white button and sliced portabello mushrooms for a few dishes this week and a diet 7-up

Last shelf- tortillas for my tortilla soup tonight, some grapes, some lemons for the altern..I'll show you in a minute..lol bell pepper, onion and some other veggies for this week
View attachment 24784


The door- I'm trying egg beaters. I've never used them before..but what the crap right..other various marinades and condiments
View attachment 24785


I re-arranged my cabinets so I could have more than 3 shelves for dry goods etc. The packets up top are Altern which is Walmart's splenda. I'll use it in my tea and use the lemons to get acclumated to the taste again..BLAH

Second shelf some things that I really need to donate..but the granola cereal is for my yogurt and then there's whole wheat pasta for a few dishes this week

Last shelf is just some canned soups, chicken stock, diced tomatoes..etc for some dishes this week as well
View attachment 24786


THAT'S It..good gravy..lol


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 13, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> Went shopping today...(*snip*)...THAT'S It..good gravy..lol



Gotta love someone who recently moved and everything is still so organized and tidy!

I have 22 years of accumulation in my cabinets. lol (ok the food isn't 22 y/o but...!)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 13, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> Gotta love someone who recently moved and everything is still so organized and tidy!
> 
> I have 22 years of accumulation in my cabinets. lol (ok the food isn't 22 y/o but...!)



Well..some of that comes from being poor..LMFAO


----------



## IdahoCynth (Aug 13, 2007)

Yet more neat and tidy fridges.... when I get a new fridge I am going to take a picture of it the 1st day, because that will no doubt be the last day it looks neat and tidy.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Aug 13, 2007)

IdahoCynth said:


> Yet more neat and tidy fridges.... when I get a new fridge I am going to take a picture of it the 1st day, because that will no doubt be the last day it looks neat and tidy.



it's only neat and tidy because it was empty before I went shopping..lol


----------

